# Dudas con instrumental en Multisim



## Electromedicina (Abr 27, 2020)

Buenas, ayer hice un circuito en multisim. Llegé a amplificar de 250uV a 8V... la cosa es que me parece demasiado bueno, y quería preguntar si alguien ve algún fallo... 



Un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 27, 2020)

La conexión del AO del medio es cualquier cosa.


----------



## Electromedicina (Abr 27, 2020)

He intentado hacer un pasabanda, con frecuencias de corte entre 30hz y 250 hz.

Creo que está bien conectado, pero podría estar mal. Es la primera vez que hago un filtro por mi mismo.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 27, 2020)

Electromedicina dijo:


> He intentado hacer un pasabanda, con frecuencias de corte entre 30hz y 250 hz.
> Creo que está bien conectado, pero podría estar mal. Es la primera vez que hago un filtro por mi mismo.



Asi conectado es un seguidor (ganancia 1)

- Las entradas están al revés.

- R2 no va a la salida del AO sino a masa. Además no cumple la función de corregir el bias porque el TL071 tiene entrada JFET.

- Corrigiendo lo anterior, con esos valores la banda de paso es 30-470Hz  y con una atenuación de -24dB

- Las resistencias son muy bajas.


----------



## Electromedicina (Abr 27, 2020)

Me puedes explicar lo del bias y lo de la atenuacion? no sé a que te refieres exactamente, y gracias, lo miraré ahora. 

Es la primera vez que lo monto en multisim, tendrá fallos que no vea seguramente


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 27, 2020)

En los operacionales con entrada bipolar (ej LM324) tenés una pequeña corriente de entrada debido  que a la base del transistor hay que darle de comer.  Esta corriente de polarización se llama corriente de bias.
Lo que se hace es poner iguales resistencias de polarización en cada entrada para compensar las caidas.

Vos tenés un circuito de 3 etapas.  
- La 1ra (AD620) tiene ganancia casi 5000 !!!
- La 2da tiene ganancia .062  en la frecuencia central (es una atenuación de 24dB)
- La 3ra tiene ganancia 167.

Es una ganancia total de 52000 (94 dB) . La misma que tendrías con 3 etapas de ganancia 37 (31dB), mas estables que las anteriores.


----------



## Electromedicina (Abr 27, 2020)

Ostras... no sabía eso, no tenía ni idea.. El ad620 tiene una ganancia de hasta 10.000 por eso la calcule así ya que quería explotarle la ganancia

Lo que me estás diciendo es que está muy descompensado lo de las ganancias y las nivele, no? Ese apartado nunca lo habría pensado.. ¿qué significa que lo de los db de -24db y 37db? ¿Cómo calculo lo de los db para saber eso y qué implicación tiene si es negativo o positivo? 

Madre mía, me acabas de hacer un cuadro, haha


----------



## Electromedicina (Abr 27, 2020)

Vale, ya he corregido el circuito intentando que las resistencias de las ganancias sean más equitativas.. el problema ahora es que el multisim me lo bloquea..



Dice que hay un problema a la hora de ponerlo en marcha, en cambio si pongo ua retroalimentación en el segundo amplificador (el de en medio), retroalimentando la parte positiva con otra resistencia de 1k, si me deja y me da 4v.




Pd: ya he resuelto lo de los decibelios


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 27, 2020)

Electromedicina dijo:


> Ostras... no sabía eso, no tenía ni idea.. El ad620 tiene una ganancia de hasta 10.000 por eso la calcule así ya que quería explotarle la ganancia



Un circuito con ganancia 10000 te va a funcionar bien en un simulador, pero en un montaje real a la entrada se le va a sumar ruido y realimentaciones por capacidades parásitas.  No es que no se pueda, lo no se puede es hacerlo alegremente sin tomar precauciones de blindaje , masas y trazado del circuito.   En un protoboard, un amplificador de alta ganancia se convierte en oscilador.



> Lo que me estás diciendo es que está muy descompensado lo de las ganancias y las nivele, no? Ese apartado nunca lo habría pensado..


Eso se usa en AO con entrada bipolar.   
Lo que quise decirte es que R2 sobra  --> La entrada no inversora a masa (ojo que en tu dibujo las pusiste al revés)



> ¿qué significa que lo de los db de -24db y 37db? ¿Cómo calculo lo de los db para saber eso y qué implicación tiene si es negativo o positivo?



El decibel es una de las unidades acostumbradas para especificar la ganancia de una etapa:  A[dB] = 20*log(Vout/Vin)

Podés manejarte tranquilamente con la ganancia de tensión:  A = Vout/Vin  , que después de todo es lo que vas a usar en los cálculos.  
Es nada mas que en la literatura te vas a cruzar con magnitudes en decibeles por todos lados.

Si los decibeles son negativos es porque  Vout/Vin < 1  , o sea , tu factor de amplificación es menor que 1
Respecto al último mensaje,  seguís poniendo resistencias al azar (R6).

Modifica las dos últimas etapas asi:



Esto tiene ganancia 1400 (63dB)

Es ilustrativo porque ese filtro pasabanda es bastante pedorro.  Buscá una calculadora online y hacé un Butterworth/Chebyshev/Cauer/el_que_te_guste , pero ese NO.


----------



## Electromedicina (Abr 27, 2020)

me estoy rayando con una cosa, en la segunda etapa si tengo esos valores en los filtros... no me atenuara siempre a no ser que sea un amplificador inversor?
es mejor entonces que use dos amplificadores operacionales, uno para pasa bajo y otro para pasa alto..? y así aumento las ganancias sin atenuaciones
lo de la R6 es porque así es de la única manera que me va el multisim

no me va así

en teoría así debería ir bien (aumente la resistencia en Rg para tener una ganancia de 100, en la segunda no me es posible con el filtro que le puse a no ser que re hgaga los calculos de nuevo, y en la ultima etapa en teoría le calcule 37 de ganancia, pero no me va en multisim
y si hago un filtro pasivo en vez activo?


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 27, 2020)

Electromedicina dijo:


> me estoy rayando con una cosa, en la segunda etapa si tengo esos valores en los filtros... no me atenuara siempre a no ser que sea un amplificador inversor?


La ganancia en la banda de paso depende de la relación entre las resistencias.  Pero como las frecuencias de corte están cercanas, también influyen.
No importa si es inversor o no-inversor.



> es mejor entonces que use dos amplificadores operacionales, uno para pasa bajo y otro para pasa alto..? y así aumento las ganancias sin atenuaciones
> lo de la R6 es porque así es de la única manera que me va el multisim



Cuando se usan dos AO se aprovechan implementando filtros de 3er o 4to orden.
Como los cálculos son complejos se usa software o calculadoras de filtros online.  Esta es una Circuit Design Tools & Calculators | Design Center | Analog Devices , pero hay mas y he visto mejores.



> no me va así
> en teoría así debería ir bien (aumente la resistencia en Rg para tener una ganancia de 100, en la segunda no me es posible con el filtro que le puse a no ser que re hgaga los calculos de nuevo, y en la ultima etapa en teoría le calcule 37 de ganancia, pero no me va en multisim



La última etapa tiene ganancia 18 no 37 . 
No tenés que calcular de nuevo sino usar los del ejemplo que te di.



> y si hago un filtro pasivo en vez activo?


Filtro pasivo y 3 etapas amplificadoras ?     Va a funcionar, pero si se lo mostrás a alguien, no demuestres orgullo.


----------



## Electromedicina (Abr 27, 2020)

Mi mayor problema realmente, es que tengo solo condensadores de 3.3nF. 
He hecho lo del filtro pasivo por probar porque me estaba yendo mal en el amp op (Foto de abajo) pero no me hace el corte, pero al menos no me está explotando el multisim como antes.

He intentado en el operacional, pero no me iba el multisim...  ¿No tengo más opción que cambiar los condensadores? Tengo que pedirlos y es mucho gasto de dinero.  Y no sé, ojala pudiera hacerlo en el amplificador, pero es que no me va en el multsim


----------



## Electromedicina (May 5, 2020)

Buenas, Heme aquí de nuevo.

he estado mirando los filtros y bueno, he visto que hay muchisimos. Quería hacer un filtro pasabanda y he visto que hay miles de configuraciones. Pensaba que sabiendo algo de operacionales y filtros me bastaría, pero parece ser que no.

He hecho uno y me ha dicho un chico que no estaba bien, que podía considerarse un filtro pero que era más un integrador (Adjunto la imagen) a Raíz de ahí he puesto a leerme más sobre cada tipo de filtro, el problema es que veo en muy pocos la diferencia, y entre el resto bueno, no sé si el que puedo elegir es el más indicado. También he estado mirando dos conformaciones que he visto muy repetidas, pero cambian mucho y no sé ya ni que tipo de modelo es.

Entonces, quería preguntar si alguien me lo puede explicar un poco. Tengo tres tipos, y no sé si todos me podrían valer (tampoco sé si tienen nombre y creo que eso es lo más importante para obtener información)

Adjunto las imagen abajo







 Con dos operacionales




 Pasabanda en un operacional





 otro amp operacional pasa banda

sino me equivoco el ultimo es un Butterworth.

El primero sería un filtro sallen key? El segundo no lo tengo claro, pero no sé si alguno de esos sería ideal para filtrar señales de un instrumental, o hay otros más adecuados, porque además quiero amplificar el voltaje para adquisición de datos por medio de un arduino, así que no sé si uno de esos estaría bien o qué.

He visto que sobre todo se usan los filtros para sonido, pero no sé si los que yo elegí o hice son correctos, ya que no es lo que busco.

Un saludo, disculpad si es muy engorroso el texto.

Pd: Lo pongo aqui porque no tengo ni idea del porque un moderador me ha cerrado el tema, se supone que es una duda diferente, pero bueno. Si alguien me puede responder, sería de agradecer.


----------



## Eduardo (May 5, 2020)

Electromedicina dijo:


> ....
> He hecho uno y me ha dicho un chico que no estaba bien, que podía considerarse un filtro pero que era más un integrador (Adjunto la imagen)


Un integrador es un filtro de primer orden,  el que esté bien o mal depende si el polo está donde lo necesitamos.



> a Raíz de ahí he puesto a leerme más sobre cada tipo de filtro, el problema es que veo en muy pocos la diferencia,


Me parece que lo viste fueron circuitos de filtros, donde solamente vas a ver propiedades muy generales.
El estudio de filtros empieza por ver la función de transferencia de cada uno, la respuesta en frecuencia y fase y la respuesta al impulso.  Claro que si no tenés al menos una vaga idea de análisis de Fourier lo mas probable es que te resulte chino.
La sintesis , es decir, la implementación del circuito que cumpla esa función de transferencia es el tema siguiente.  Como los cálculos en general son engorrosos, se labura a mano hasta entenderlo y después se usa software.   
¿Por que no directamente software?  Porque si no tenés claro lo que estás haciendo, en el software vas a meter cualquier valor, te va a dar cualquier verdura y no vas a entender por qué.    Como dicen los yankees:  Garbage in ... Garbage out.



> y entre el resto bueno, no sé si el que puedo elegir es el más indicado. También he estado mirando dos conformaciones que he visto muy repetidas, pero cambian mucho y no sé ya ni que tipo de modelo es.


Es que mirando el circuito solo se ven cosas gruesas, como si es pasa bajos/altos/banda ,  no el tipo de filtro o su respuesta en frecuencia, salvo en casos sencillos como en los de 1er orden.



> Entonces, quería preguntar si alguien me lo puede explicar un poco. Tengo tres tipos, y no sé si todos me podrían valer (tampoco sé si tienen nombre y creo que eso es lo más importante para obtener información)
> Adjunto las imagen abajo



- El primero es un filtro pasabajo de 1er orden en cascada con un pasaalto de 1er orden.   Si los polos están donde corresponde forman un pasabanda. 
En control se usa bastante ese tipo de filtros por su facilidad de ajuste de acuerdo a la dinámica del sistema.  Son PI y PD  (proporcional integral y proporcional derivativo)

- El segundo es un pasabanda Sallen Key  de ganancia 2.
  Sallen Key es la topología.  El tipo de filtro de filtro lo decide la función de transferencia, algo que a ojo no podemos calcular.

- El tercero es también pasabanda, está formado por un pasaaltos pasivo a la entrada y un pasabajos pasivo a la salida y no se llama Butterworth sino basura.



> pero no sé si alguno de esos sería ideal para filtrar señales de un instrumental, o hay otros más adecuados, porque además quiero amplificar el voltaje para adquisición de datos por medio de un arduino, así que no sé si uno de esos estaría bien o qué.


"Filtrar señales de un instrumental" ...  Pero qué tipo de señales??  Qué tipo de filtrado necesitás??



> He visto que sobre todo se usan los filtros para sonido, pero no sé si los que yo elegí o hice son correctos, ya que no es lo que busco.


Con especificaciones tan vagas y generales ("pasabanda")  si lo que elegís es lo correcto es mera casualidad.

Saludos.


----------



## Electromedicina (May 6, 2020)

Discúlpame, me ha costado digerir mucho esto.. Creo que voy a empezar diciendo lo que yo sé, para que se pueda entender que me falta.
Sé que hay filtros pasa banda, pasa bajos, pasa altos y elimina bandas. También que hay de 1º, 2º, 3º, nº orden etc. Sé que con la formula de la frecuencia de RC puedes sacar la frecuencia de corte. Y sé que pueden ser pasivos o activos. 

Lo que pienso que sé: 

Que la transformada de Fourier es para saber en todo momento donde se encuentra la onda, por eso tiene integrales. Y que el diagrama de bode te dice la frecuencia y los decibelios de la onda.

La función de transferencia es para saber si la onda es plana o no. (corrijeme si me equivoco)

Ahora, contestándote:

Sí, me refería a conformaciones de filtros, no tipos.



Eduardo dijo:


> Como los cálculos en general son engorrosos, se labura a mano hasta entenderlo y después se usa software.


 No entiendo muy bien a que te refieres con esto, creo que nunca lo di ni leí.


Eduardo dijo:


> - El tercero es también pasabanda, está formado por un pasaaltos pasivo a la entrada y un pasabajos pasivo a la salida y no se llama Butterworth sino basura.


No entendí lo de basura. Es un filtro modelo que encontré para calcular un pasabanda. Según vi se parecía a un Butterworth pero de conformaciones no tenía ni idea hasta hace dos días.


Eduardo dijo:


> "Filtrar señales de un instrumental" ... Pero qué tipo de señales?? Qué tipo de filtrado necesitás??


Filtrar una frecuencia de 30-500hz y señal de 25mV. iba a usar también los operacionales para aumentar más la ganancia hasta 1V mínimo y trabajar a posteriori eso con arduino. La señal filtrada sería biológica, por lo que debo ver si influye el rizado de una señal o no (Vi filtros que no te hacen la frecuencia 'plana' sino con rizado como el filtro Tschebyscheff. Creo que el más indicado para la adquisición de datos sería el Butterworth, porque es plana.)


Eduardo dijo:


> Con especificaciones tan vagas y generales ("pasabanda") si lo que elegís es lo correcto es mera casualidad.



Sí, especificando más, quiero un filtro que me filtre Herzios de entre 30 y 500 hz y que provenga de una señal biologica, que probablemente tenga mucho ruido, para así pasarla a una fase de preamplificación.

Gracias por responderme, un saludo.


----------



## Eduardo (May 7, 2020)

Electromedicina dijo:


> .....
> Que la transformada de Fourier es para saber en todo momento donde se encuentra la onda, por eso tiene integrales.


No se que querés decir con eso.





						Transformada de Fourier - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
					






					es.wikipedia.org
				






> La función de transferencia es para saber si la onda es plana o no. (corrijeme si me equivoco)


La función de transferencia es la relación entre la señal de entrada y la salida.  En sistemas lineales se la expresa en términos de la transformada de Fourier o Laplace y en sistemas de tiempo discretos en términos de la transformación Z.
¿Por qué no usar la expresión en función del tiempo?  Porque se dependerá de la señal de entrada mientras que con las transformadas no.



> No entiendo muy bien a que te refieres con esto, creo que nunca lo di ni leí.


Me refiero a que si quisieras a analizar/calcular un filtro arbitario los cálculos son pesados.
Por ejemplo, en una topología Sallen Key un pasabanda tiene esta funcion de transferencia.
Si quisieras deducirla partiendo de un análisis de mallas o nudos y luego dimensionar los componentes estarías un buen rato.  Por eso una resolución "a mano" es con fines conceptuales. A menos que se trate de una promesa se usan tablas y software.



> No entendí lo de basura. Es un filtro modelo que encontré para calcular un pasabanda. Según vi se parecía a un Butterworth pero de conformaciones no tenía ni idea hasta hace dos días.


Lo de basura es porque la salida no tiene capacidad de carga,  debe ir si o si a la entrada de otro operacional.  Ademas se puede realizar la misma función con un Sallen Key como el del link anterior.
Igualmente ese recurso se usa pero en filtros de 3er, poniendo en cascada uno de 2do orden con una etapa RC.  Eso si, la salida debe ir a la entrada de otro operacional.



> Filtrar una frecuencia de 30-500hz y señal de 25mV. iba a usar también los operacionales para aumentar más la ganancia hasta 1V mínimo y trabajar a posteriori eso con arduino. La señal filtrada sería biológica, por lo que debo ver si influye el rizado de una señal o no (Vi filtros que no te hacen la frecuencia 'plana' sino con rizado como el filtro Tschebyscheff. Creo que el más indicado para la adquisición de datos sería el Butterworth, porque es plana.)



30-550Hz ...   Tenés el ruido de línea (50Hz) dentro de la banda.     ¿Es para señales EMG?   

Cuando se hace una etapa amplificadora de media/alta ganancia se limita la banda para no amplificar inútilmente el nivel de continua y evitar oscilaciones.  
Para esto normalmente basta que sean atenuaciones de 1er orden, salvo que a la salida se vaya a digitalizar, en ese caso hay que asegurarse que la señal esté lo suficientente atenuada a la frecuencia de muestreo (por el aliasing)  Aunque acá es mas negocio subir la frecuencia de muestreo y decimarla que complicar el filtro.

Esto no tiene nada que ver con la señal en si, salvo que el espectro de interés deba caer dentro de la banda de paso y con la menor distorsión posible.
Cuando se trata de "limpiar" de ruido la señal no es tan sencillo,  porque vas a tener un ruido de línea en la banda de paso y un filtro notch te va a modificar la fase en la vecindad.
Y tenés también ruido aleatorio, que como sabés su espectro es uniforme.  Solamente ganas con un filtrado común y corriente cuando la banda de paso es estrecha.

No se que técnicas usan comúnmente con señales ECG o EMG , pero el niño Google  señala filtrados elaborados.


-----------------------------------------

Googleando un poco veo que algunos no hacen ningún filtrado:   En  Examples of Electromyograms v1.0.0

En la adquisición de datos de EMG:
*The data were recorded at 50 KHz and then downsampled to 4 KHz. During the recording process two analog filters were used: a 20 Hz high-pass filter and a 5K Hz low-pass filter.*

O sea, la banda de paso son dos filtros de 1er orden y  una velocidad de sampleo alta para olvidarse de aliasing (luego bajada a la salida)


Saludos.


----------



## Electromedicina (May 8, 2020)

Si, algunas de esas cosas ya las sabía. No he usado filtro Notch porque voy a usar baterías, entonces la oscilación de la red no iba a tenerla. No quiero muestrearla realmente, solo que llegué a un voltio para poder meterlo a arduino, y realizar un 0 (cuando no haya contracción) y un 1 (cuando haya contracción) y de ahí mover un servo motor, el filtro más que nada es para trabajar en el rango de la frecuencia donde el musculo se contrae.

Pero como dije, hay muchos filtros, los únicos que he visto que me pueden valer son el Butterworth y el Sallen key, pero como no puedo probarlos con un osciloscopio ahora mismo, tengo esa duda de cual me serviría o iría mejor, voy mucho a ciegas.

 Quizá por ejemplo este, pero no sé el nombre. Además creo que es un filtro pasivo.


Eduardo dijo:


> O sea, la banda de paso son dos filtros de 1er orden y una velocidad de sampleo alta para olvidarse de aliasing (luego bajada a la salida)


¿Cómo que velocidad de sampleo alta?

Pd: Tampoco sé como después de realizar el filtro en el multisim demuestro que realmente me esta filtrando a las frecuencias que quiero.

Es que sobre todo quiero saber como puedo asegurarme de la frecuencia de corte. Ya no solo con los calculos, sino saber si efectivamente me está cortando como me debe de cortar...


----------



## Eduardo (May 9, 2020)

Electromedicina dijo:


> .... No quiero muestrearla realmente, solo que llegué a un voltio para poder meterlo a arduino, y realizar un 0 (cuando no haya contracción) y un 1 (cuando haya contracción) y de ahí mover un servo motor, el filtro más que nada es para trabajar en el rango de la frecuencia donde el musculo se contrae.


Te estás enloqueciendo con el filtro cuando los requerimientos que tiene son los que se acostumbran cuando se tiene un factor de amplficación grande para no saturar las etapas. Que es eliminar la CC y un polo en alta frecuencia para evitar oscilaciones consecuencia de la alta ganancia.

Si tu nivel de entrada ronda los 25mV  con una ganancia de entre 50 y 200 ya estás en rango.  Eso lo conseguis con algo así:

Eso tiene ganancia ~200 y la banda de paso esde 10Hz a 1kHz

Si como decís no querés muestrear la señal sino comparar con un umbral de amplitud,  no se para que te complicás con el tipo de filtro si de la señal te interesa la envolvente y el umbral debe tener márgenes grandes.
Para la envolvente le agregás al final un rectificador con AOs,  con eso tu velocidad de adquisición ya puede ser tan baja como 10samples/s

_



			O sea, la banda de paso son dos filtros de 1er orden y una velocidad de sampleo alta para olvidarse de aliasing (luego bajada a la salida)
		
Hacer clic para expandir...

_


> ¿Cómo que velocidad de sampleo alta?


Eso es un recurso para evitar el aliasing,  usar un filtro sencillo -> muestrear a frecuencia alta y después decimar.
Esto fue como comentario de lo que hacían en el artículo del link y es una frecuencia exagerada. 
Como lo que realmente buscás es la envolvente esto no aplica.



> Pd: Tampoco sé como después de realizar el filtro en el multisim demuestro que realmente me esta filtrando a las frecuencias que quiero.
> Es que sobre todo quiero saber como puedo asegurarme de la frecuencia de corte. Ya no solo con los calculos, sino saber si efectivamente me está cortando como me debe de cortar...



Al circuito simulado le hacés un "Análisis en AC" o como lo llamen en Multisim.    Yo uso Proteus o LTspice según lo que quiera simular. Al Multisim no lo tengo instalado.

En LTspice:


Ya que estaba, Googleé una muestra de señal EMG y se la metí al circuito:

En el archivo la señal es cutánea y menor de 1mV, por eso la amplifiqué x35 antes de ingresarla al AD620.


----------



## Electromedicina (May 10, 2020)

Me lleva de cabeza esto, te lo juro... porque hice un filtro muy sencillo, y la gente me vino cosas de ampliación, saturación, que no me valía este, no me valía el otro... Pff.... Jajaaja

Entonces a ver que lo resuma, ya por mi. ¿Me vale cualquier filtro que filtre, porque solo busco la envolvente, no? Ya no muestrear.

O sea el que hice al inicio de todo este hilo me vale perfectamente...


Con el analisis del AC, te refieres al bode plotter? Creo que se llama así en el multisim, que mira la frecuencia



Yo lo único que tenia claro era hacer un filtro de primer orden pasabanda, pero como me dijeron cosas del ruido, del alising y saturaciones que yo no he visto nunca, me lié, y pensaba que tenia que tomar un filtro especial con nombre, como sallen key, butterworth y bueno, al final me lie muchísimo más con esto...

Y vale, hablando ya de la imagen pensaba que el bode plotter me diria a que frecuencias corta, (pensaba que a 3dB) pero me corta en 1k y en 30mHz, y no sé si lo estaba usando bien, que era otra pregunta que tenia, porque los calculos del corte de la frecuencia si lo están


----------



## Eduardo (May 10, 2020)

Electromedicina dijo:


> Me lleva de cabeza esto, te lo juro... porque hice un filtro muy sencillo, y la gente me vino cosas de ampliación, saturación, que no me valía este, no me valía el otro... Pff.... Jajaaja


No tengo idea que habrás hecho al principio ni a qué te referís con "ampliación" , pero lo de saturación es correcto que te lo aclaren porque si hay un pequeño nivel continia residual, sumado al offset de los operacionales, con ganancias grandes podés llegar a saturar las etapas.  De ahí que deba tener un filtro de 1er orden en la entrada + un polo en alta frecuencia para prevenir oscilaciones.  Y si se conecta un ADC , a la frecuencia de muestreo la señal debe estar lo suficientemente atenuada para no tener problemas de aliasing.
Esto ya te lo comenté en mensajes anteriores y por lo visto hay fallos en tu memoria a corto plazo.    



> Entonces a ver que lo resuma, ya por mi. ¿Me vale cualquier filtro que filtre, porque solo busco la envolvente, no? Ya no muestrear.


"Filtros" en electrónica hay de características muy diferentes,  vos necesitás uno sencillo de ciertas caracteristicas, no cualquiera.  
Lo de la envolvente es lo que interpreto en base a cómo querés hacer la detección.  Pero la verdad es que si la señal la tomás cutánea tengo poca fe que puedas encontrar diferencias confiables entre actividad y reposo.



> O sea el que hice al inicio de todo este hilo me vale perfectamente...


Sirve la idea.  Los valores elegidos son un espanto y hay una conexión mal hecha.



> Con el analisis del AC, te refieres al bode plotter? Creo que se llama así en el multisim, que mira la frecuencia
> 
> .........................
> 
> Y vale, hablando ya de la imagen pensaba que el bode plotter me diria a que frecuencias corta, (pensaba que a 3dB) pero me corta en 1k y en 30mHz, y no sé si lo estaba usando bien, que era otra pregunta que tenia, porque los calculos del corte de la frecuencia si lo están



Frecuencia de corte cuando cae 3dB es referida a la ganancia en la banda de paso, no referida al nivel que se te antoje.
Ahi los valores están mal calculados porque la fc del pasaalto son 30Hz y del pasabajo 13Hz  -->  conectados en cascada sale lo que muestra el Multisim.    Recalculá para un pasaalto de 10..20Hz  y un pasabajo de 500...1000Hz ,  poniendo primero el pasaaltos.


----------



## Electromedicina (May 10, 2020)

Eduardo dijo:


> Esto ya te lo comenté en mensajes anteriores y por lo visto hay fallos en tu memoria a corto plazo.



Entre que es nuevo, he mirado muchas cosas y he hablado con varias personas, si tengo un lío grande. Pero poco a poco me iré aclarando


Eduardo dijo:


> ecuencia de corte cuando cae 3dB es referida a la ganancia en la banda de paso, no referida al nivel que se te antoje.
> Ahi los valores están mal calculados porque la fc del pasaalto son 30Hz y del pasabajo 13Hz --> conectados en cascada sale lo que muestra el Multisim. Recalculá para un pasaalto de 10..20Hz y un pasabajo de 500...1000Hz , poniendo primero el pasaaltos.



Vale, re haré los calculos. Pero lo que quiero saber es si como muestro en el dibujo y te dije, puedo averiguar que tengo bien las frecuencias de corte?

Y lo ultimo que quier preguntar y ya quiero ver si tengo todo para empezar a trabajar por mi cuenta, como averiguo las caracteristicas de cada filtro?


Eduardo dijo:


> "Filtros" en electrónica hay de características muy diferentes, vos necesitás uno sencillo de ciertas caracteristicas, no cualquiera.



Me refiero a lo que dices aquí, es que me leí cosas y bueno, no hay mucha información, igualmente creo que sé por donde buscar.

Perdona mi torpeza e ignorancia, por algo debo empezar. igualmente agradezco que me respondieras, ahora tengo muchas más cosas claras, solo tengo esas dudas y ya está, el resto te lo entiendo perfectamente porque hubo cosas que no tuve en cuenta desde el inicio y me aclaraste.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Eduardo (May 10, 2020)

Electromedicina dijo:


> .....
> Vale, re haré los calculos. Pero lo que quiero saber es si como muestro en el dibujo y te dije, puedo averiguar que tengo bien las frecuencias de corte?


Fijate en este Bode:

La ganacia en la banda de paso son aprox *9dB* -->  por lo tanto las frecuencias de corte inferior y superior estarán a los* 9-3=6dB*  que corresponden aprox a 10Hz y  1300Hz.  



> Y lo ultimo que quier preguntar y ya quiero ver si tengo todo para empezar a trabajar por mi cuenta, como averiguo las caracteristicas de cada filtro?


Para el tipo de filtros que tenés en mente con el diagrama de Bode y respuesta al escalón.



> Me refiero a lo que dices aquí, es que me leí cosas y bueno, no hay mucha información, igualmente creo que sé por donde buscar.


Filtros hay de muchos tipos y es un tema denso,  si buscás respuestas de 1/2 página o un video podés encontrar respuestas a casos particulares, pero nada que cubra decentemente el tema. 
Googleá por libros con  títulos que contengan palabras tipo  Analog Digital Filter Design

Hay uno que tengo en papel:  Digital Filter Designer's Handbook - Britton Rorabaugh
No es gran cosa pero te  hace una pasada por diferentes tipos de filtros analógicos y digitales.

Saludos.


----------



## Electromedicina (May 11, 2020)

Vale muchas gracias, esto era lo último que me faltaba, un saludo y de verdad gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Electromedicina (May 12, 2020)

Esto estaría bien? Filtro pasabajos de 500 hz


----------



## Eduardo (May 12, 2020)

No.

Empecemos con la frecuencia de corte teóricade ese filtro:  fc = 1/(2*pi*R*C) = *30Hz *      Si lo medido da muy diferente algo pasa...

Ahora, siempre teóricamente, vos colgás un amplificador con ganancia 11 --> 20*log(11) = *20.8dB * y medís a la salida, así que a tu frecuencia de corte la tenés que buscar en la intersección  con  20.8 - 3 =* 17.8dB*


Gráficamente no hacés grandes cálculos: Ves la ganancia en la banda de paso y ves cuando *baja 3dB*.  
Lo que hiciste fue ver cuando *baja a 3dB*, que no es lo mismo.


----------



## Electromedicina (May 12, 2020)

Perdón, quería decir de 30 no de 500 hz, me he equivocado arriba.

Igualmente sigue estando mal?


Eduardo dijo:


> Ahora, siempre teóricamente, vos colgás un amplificador con ganancia 11 --> 20*log(11) = *20.8dB * y medís a la salida, así que a tu frecuencia de corte la tenés que buscar en la intersección con 20.8 - 3 =* 17.8dB*




A ver si me entero, o sea para que este bien con amplificadores debo de hacerlo en el rango de 20*log(Ganancia) ?



Eduardo dijo:


> Gráficamente no hacés grandes cálculos: Ves la ganancia en la banda de paso y ves cuando *baja 3dB*.
> Lo que hiciste fue ver cuando *baja a 3dB*, que no es lo mismo




Esto no lo entiendo bien, lo que supuse fue que cuando da -3dB si me salen las frecuencias que calculé como veo en el dibujo. Hice el filtro pasa altos de 500 hz y correspondia a lo mismo.


Disculpa, me confundí arriba al decirte lo de los 500 hz porque ando trabajando con ambos por separado



Ves, este es el de +/- 500 hz


----------



## Eduardo (May 12, 2020)

Electromedicina dijo:


> Perdón, quería decir de 30 no de 500 hz, me he equivocado arriba.
> 
> Igualmente sigue estando mal?


La imagen que subiste ahora es la misma de antes.  El filtro es de 30Hz, lo que hacés mal es la medición.  
Además, te conviene hacer el Bode entre 1 y 1kHz para medir mejor.



> A ver si me entero, o sea para que este bien con amplificadores debo de hacerlo en el rango de 20*log(Ganancia) ?


Eso es nada mas que la conversión de la ganancia de tensión a decibeles.    Si fuera ganancia de potencia sería 10*log(Gp)



> Esto no lo entiendo bien, lo que supuse fue que cuando da -3dB si me salen las frecuencias que calculé como veo en el dibujo. Hice el filtro pasa altos de 500 hz y correspondia a lo mismo.


Primero tenés que medir los dB en la banda de paso y después cuando está -3dB por debajo.    Esto ya te lo dije, pero como decía Alejandro Magno: "Es mas fácil conquistar un imperio que cambiar una costumbre"  

En la bibliografía vas a encontrar muchas gráficas de ejemplo a -3dB absolutos, pero eso es porque en esos ejemplos la ganancia en la banda de paso es 1 (0dB)



> ............................
> 
> Ves, este es el de +/- 500 hz



Es el mismo de antes.


----------



## Electromedicina (May 12, 2020)

Disculpa... te adjunto ahora si la de 30 hz


La otra si te voy a insistir que es la de 500 hz o lo estoy usando mal, que es lo que pregunté anteriormente y donde tuve problemas



Lo de 1 a 1khz lo anoto.


Eduardo dijo:


> Eso es nada mas que la conversión de la ganancia de tensión a decibeles. Si fuera ganancia de potencia sería 10*log(Gp)


esto igual




Eduardo dijo:


> Primero tenés que medir los dB en la banda de paso y después cuando está -3dB por debajo.


Yo siempre he pensado que se tenia que ver a partir de los 3dB o eso pensaba yo (Que son -3dB al final, parece) , no entiendo lo de medir la banda de paso.  Con medir te refieres a la formula logaritmica de decibelios? 

La di muy de pasada 😕 Yo sé que puedo sonar muy bruto, pero yo di cosas muy limitadas (me he dado cuenta a raíz de todo este hilo) y ni me pensé que esto era todo tan amplio.. disculpa 😟 mis profesores no quieren explicarme lo que me falta y me asignaron a alguien que nunca dió nada de electrónica para realizar un proyecto, me estoy intentando buscar la vida y veo que me dieron muy pocas herramientas para hacer eso ni me dijeron que habia conceptos que no dimos.

Yo valoro mucho esto, y si se me olvidan cosas a veces pero porque busco mucha información, los filtros no es lo único que tengo que hacer, pero es lo que me está dando más problemas porque cuando me meti ha hacerlos me di ceunta de que no era solo calcular el filtro y la composición, era que había alising, que podías hacer muchisimos tipos de filtros, que no solo se mira los de los dB y ya, y un largo etc. Para que te hagas una idea el bode lo toqué 3 veces en todo mi estudio, y cuando pregunté que me habían quedado dudas, me contestaban muy vagamente y que tenían que seguir la clase porque no tenía más importancia.

En fin, siento sonar muy principiante pero es que lo soy. Agradezco mucho la ayuda, y cuando más me explican, más aprendo. Si tengo que preguntar 50 veces pareciendo un ignorante, voy a hacerlo porque quiero aprender, no dudes de que busque información por todos lados porque lo intenté hacer lo mejor que pude y lo sigo intentando. Así que disculpa si te he molestado con algo. Ojala hubiera un libro para gente bruta, pero no ha sido el caso.


Un saludo, y sigo agradeciendo la ayuda que me dan.


----------



## Eduardo (May 12, 2020)

Electromedicina dijo:


> Disculpa... te adjunto ahora si la de 30 hz


OMG    Es siempre el mismo error,  buscás la frecuencia de corte donde leés -3dB .

Nuevamente,  tu filtro no tiene ganancia 1 (0dB)  sino 11 (20.8dB)  , por lo tanto a la frecuencia de corte la tenés que buscar en 17.8dB

Ese filtro tiene  fc = 1/(2*pi*100*3.3u) = 480Hz



> La otra si te voy a insistir que es la de 500 hz o lo estoy usando mal, que es lo que pregunté anteriormente y donde tuve problemas


Lo estás usando mal.



> Yo siempre he pensado que se tenia que ver a partir de los 3dB o eso pensaba yo (Que son -3dB al final, parece) , no entiendo lo de medir la banda de paso.



En un pasabajo normalizado de 1er orden  (esto es ganancia 1 y fc=1rad/s):

La ganancia en la banda de paso acá es 1 (0dB) , pero en tu caso la ganancia es 11 (20.8db)  , es la misma curva* pero levantada 20.8dB.*
En la gráfica de Multisim tenés que buscar 17.8dB no -3dB



> Con medir te refieres a la formula logaritmica de decibelios?


Esa fórmula es una conversión de unidades, no una medición.

Me refiero a que pases el cursor a frecuencias bajas y leas los decibeles de ganancia.




> La di muy de pasada 😕 Yo sé que puedo sonar muy bruto, pero yo di cosas muy limitadas (me he dado cuenta a raíz de todo este hilo) y ni me pensé que esto era todo tan amplio.. disculpa 😟 mis profesores no quieren explicarme lo que me falta y me asignaron a alguien que nunca dió nada de electrónica para realizar un proyecto, me estoy intentando buscar la vida y veo que me dieron muy pocas herramientas para hacer eso ni me dijeron que habia conceptos que no dimos.



Eso pasa cuando no se le puede asignar al tema el tiempo requerido ni a los temas previos necesarios porque los considerados importantes en la carrera son otros.  Así que el resultado forzosamente será malo y cada uno tendrá que rebuscárselas como pueda el día que lo necesite.



> Yo valoro mucho esto, y si se me olvidan cosas a veces pero porque busco mucha información, los filtros no es lo único que tengo que hacer, pero es lo que me está dando más problemas porque cuando me meti ha hacerlos me di ceunta de que no era solo calcular el filtro y la composición, era que había alising, que podías hacer muchisimos tipos de filtros, que no solo se mira los de los dB y ya, y un largo etc. Para que te hagas una idea el bode lo toqué 3 veces en todo mi estudio, y cuando pregunté que me habían quedado dudas, me contestaban muy vagamente y que tenían que seguir la clase porque no tenía más importancia.



Para empezar, mas que tratar de resolver este problema en concreto, te sugiero que te busques algún libro de filtros que al final de cada capítulo incluya ejercicios (por ejemplo:  "Design of Analog Filters" de Schaumann) .
No se trata de leerlo como una novela sino de leer el capítulo de interés y al final, como autoexamen, resolver/simular algún ejercicio.
En realidad no es necesario resolverlo, con que solamente entiendas el enunciado y ver que te saldría vas bien.  
Ahora, si hay algunas partes oscuras es porque hay ir unos capítulos mas atrás buscando el significado. 
Y si es chino...  Hay que buscar otro libro 



> Ojala hubiera un libro para gente bruta, pero no ha sido el caso.



Los libros "for dummies" eliminan todo concepto matemático y van derecho a la aplicación.   
Resultado:  Tenés algo que funciona pero no es lo que necesitás y no tenés idea como modificarlo.


Saludos.


----------



## Electromedicina (May 13, 2020)

así?

O sea, creo que ya lo entendi. En filtros pasivos no hace falta calcular el logaritmo de la ganancia porque es un pasivo y no hay amp op, pero en cambio cuando le metes un amplificador operacional debes tener en cuenta que la ganancia mueve los dB de la frecuencia de corte, como con el ejemplo que tú me pusiste, si tengo ganancia 11 por los amplificadores, con la formula de los dB me saldrian 20 dB, si a eso le resto los -3dB de lo que deberia buscar en un activo, me dan 17 dB por lo que el rango de frecuencia de corte andará en los 17 dB, y ahi me cortara, no?


----------



## Eduardo (May 13, 2020)

Electromedicina dijo:


> así?


Ahí  lo que tenés es un pasabajo de fc=30Hz y ganancia 3.2 (10dB)   en cascada con un pasaaltos de fc=480Hz y ganancia ~1 (0dB)

El pasaltos tiene que ser de 30Hz y el pasa bajo de 480Hz , de esa manera la banda de paso es de 30...480Hz,  al revés es pura atenuación.



> O sea, creo que ya lo entendi. En filtros pasivos no hace falta calcular el logaritmo de la ganancia porque es un pasivo y no hay amp op,


No es porque sea pasivo sino porque en la banda de paso la ganancia de la etapa es 1 (0dB)



> pero en cambio cuando le metes un amplificador operacional debes tener en cuenta que la ganancia mueve los dB de la frecuencia de corte, como con el ejemplo que tú me pusiste, si tengo ganancia 11 por los amplificadores, con la formula de los dB me saldrian 20 dB, si a eso le resto los -3dB de lo que deberia buscar en un activo, me dan 17 dB por lo que el rango de frecuencia de corte andará en los 17 dB, y ahi me cortara, no?


Está bien.   
Pero no se qué es lo que entendés por:   "y ahi me cortara, no?"   porque no es que a partir de ahi "desaparecen" las componentes de de mayor/menor frecuencia sino solamente que a esa frecuencia la ganancia cayó 3dB y en este tipo de filtros se la llama frecuencia de corte.




Un consejo que estoy seguro vas a ignorar, es que con los errores conceptuales que tenés te conviene analizar el comportamiento directamente con las funciones de transferencia, por la sencilla razón que hay pocos cálculos que hacer y es mas fácil "jugar" con los parámetros sin destrozar la respuesta del filtro.

En Proteus es usando las "Laplace Primitives"  (no tengo instalado Multisim)

Lo que sigue es un test de 3 fltros cascadeando filtros HP y LP de 30 y 500Hz ganancia 1.   
El 1ro son etapas de 1er orden, el 2do  Butterworths de 2do orden y el 3ro Butterworths de 3er orden.


Los bodes son bonitos

y te darían ganas de usar siempre órdenes grandes con cortes abruptos, lástima que físicamente se complican, son inestables, los valores de R C son horribles y dependiendo del tipo de señal y lo que se pretenda hacer es peor.

Si a esos filtros les inyecto una onda cuadrada de 30Hz con intenciones de digitalizarla y graficarla,  a la salida *no* voy a tener una cuadrada redondeada  sin componente continua como desearía un optimista sino esto:

Aca entraría otra característica a tener en cuenta que es la "velocidad de grupo"

Una ves que esto se aclare un poco recién pasá a la síntesis, porque ahi se te agregan los problemas de los offsets de los operacionales, la ganancia finita, la saturación, el ruido...

Ah...  y te quedarán pendientes los filtros digitales


----------



## Electromedicina (May 14, 2020)

Lo que veo es que hay muchas variables para hacer un buen filtro. Ojala tuviera tiempo para estudiarlo, pero me quedan 15 días para entregar una memoria completa sobre una protesis y voy solo por la segunda etapa. Igualmente está muy interesante el tema de filtros y cuando tenga más tiempo si voy a dedicarle para entenderlos mejor, porque aunque haga una memoria del trabajo, va a tener que mejorarse mucho para ser realmente funcional.
Hice el pasabanda cambiando los filtros de posición para que fuera así, y aumentando la ganancia de 11 cada uno. entonces me da cada uno 20 dB, si los sumo me da 40 dB y le resto los -3dB, me quedan 37dB, que es en realidad donde me corta ahora... 
Ya me voy enterando de bastante más de lo que sabía al iniciar este hilo, gracias Eduardo.

Voy a intentar terminar mi proyecto estos días, te importa si lo subo a este hilo?

Un saludo y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Eduardo (May 14, 2020)

Dale, lo mejor es que lo subas a este hilo.


----------



## Electromedicina (May 23, 2020)

He estado mirando topologias de filtros, y hay dos de segundo orden:



Pero no entiendo algo, me dijeron en el instituto que el mejor para equipos medicos era el sallen key, pero parece ser que el MFB es mucho mejor. qué tiene de malo el MFB?


----------



## Eduardo (May 23, 2020)

Electromedicina dijo:


> .....
> Pero no entiendo algo, me dijeron en el instituto que el mejor para equipos medicos era el sallen key, pero parece ser que el MFB es mucho mejor. qué tiene de malo el MFB?



Esa pregunta se la tenés que hacer a los del instituto.  Decir "el SK es lo mejor para equipos médicos"  es una simplificación extrema,  como si todos los equipos médicos hicieran lo mismo...

A bajas frecuencias y Q moderados no hay diferencia notable,  la elección de uno u otro pasa por que haga falta o no inversión de la salida, si la ganancia debe ser o no unitaria, si la fuente es simple y la entrada unipolar etc etc. 
En cambio a altas frecuencias o altos Q , ahi si se comporta mejor el MFB.  Pero vamos!  si esa mejora no influye debido a lo que se está haciendo...

Resumiendo,  la respuesta a afirmaciones generales es:   Depende.


----------



## Electromedicina (May 24, 2020)

Ya, realmente .. lo pensé después y es así. Pasa con todos los aparatos, depende del uso y también de lo caro que sea. No tiene sentido poner un instrumental a una señal de ganancia 20, es tirar el dinero.

Ya casi acabo el documento, me faltan únicamente dos apartados !


----------



## Electromedicina (May 26, 2020)

Hola Edu, tengo el documento de la parte electronica. En teoría mi profesora dice que está bien...


----------



## Eduardo (May 26, 2020)

Modificá los valores de R y C en el filtro.  Redondeá a valores comerciales pues que se mueva un 10% la frecuencia de corte no afecta.
Además, estás diseñando como si solo tuvieras condensadores de 3.3uF . Eso te puede servir para zafar durante una prueba en protoboard, pero en el informe tienen que figurar valores mas cercanos a los "acostumbrados".  
La regla "de facto" y modificable según las necesidades es en las entradas impedancias vistas del orden de 1K y los condensadores lo que dé en función de la frecuencia de corte.   
Hacer al revés, fijar el valor del condensador y la R lo que salga no está bien visto porque al operacional sí le importan las corrientes con que trabaja.



Hay una duda que tengo desde el principio pues jamás he medido señales EMG.
Pareciera que das por sentado que la señal leida correspondiente a la activación muscular esta claramente diferenciada en amplitud respecto de la lectura un reposo o cualquier otro estímulo involuntario  ¿Es asi?

Porque vía subcutánea supongo que si, pero cutánea tengo mis dudas...


----------



## Electromedicina (May 26, 2020)

Normalicé todos los valores, creo. Pero si te refieres a la de 1k6, se me ha olvidado poner que hay que poner en serie 1k5 y 100 ohms, gracias por avisarme porque se me había pasado puntualizarlo. Los valores de 3.3uF por desgracia, no puedo modificarlos debido a que en la tienda donde compre los capacitores, no tenían mucho donde elegir, y tuve que optar por elegir ese y de ahi calcular la resistencia, que si que había.

Tengo que dar las cosas por sentadas, no he podido medir nada en la vida real por falta de material, asi que solo es orientativo mi proyecto, por desgracia. Pero hasta donde yo tengo entendido (Está explicado también ahí, creo) el cuerpo tiene potenciales de accion que al mover los musculos hacen que las celulas se exciten y creen voltajes mayores que a los del reposo. Cada vez que mueves algun musculo, la mano o lo que sea, tus neuronas están mandando voltaje a los musculos que quieres mover. De por si tienen ya voltaje, pero aumenta al crear algun movimiento.



Eduardo dijo:


> La regla "de facto" y modificable según las necesidades es en las entradas impedancias vistas del orden de 1K y los condensadores lo que dé en función de la frecuencia de corte.


Aquí te refieres a que por eso deben elegirse primero las resistencias, no?.

Tengo unas dudas sobre los filtros, hice una investigación sobre ellos, pero no sé si está bien del todo. Me pasa lo mismo con los intrumentales. Viste algo sacado de lugar?


----------



## Eduardo (May 27, 2020)

Electromedicina dijo:


> Normalicé todos los valores, creo. Pero si te refieres a la de 1k6, se me ha olvidado poner que hay que poner en serie 1k5 y 100 ohms, gracias por avisarme porque se me había pasado puntualizarlo. Los valores de 3.3uF por desgracia, no puedo modificarlos debido a que en la tienda donde compre los capacitores, no tenían mucho donde elegir, y tuve que optar por elegir ese y de ahi calcular la resistencia, que si que había.


Claro, pero tenés que aclarar que por problemas de suministro se implementará asi.   Si no, parece que son los correctos desde el punto de vista eléctrico.



> Tengo que dar las cosas por sentadas, no he podido medir nada en la vida real por falta de material, asi que solo es orientativo mi proyecto, por desgracia. Pero hasta donde yo tengo entendido (Está explicado también ahí, creo) el cuerpo tiene potenciales de accion que al mover los musculos hacen que las celulas se exciten y creen voltajes mayores que a los del reposo. Cada vez que mueves algun musculo, la mano o lo que sea, tus neuronas están mandando voltaje a los musculos que quieres mover. De por si tienen ya voltaje, pero aumenta al crear algun movimiento.


Justamente,  esa actividad eléctrica está en las células, pero la medición no la hacés en la misma célula sino lejos sobre la piel.  Lo que vas a medir es algo atenuado y contaminado de otras actividades.    De ahí mi duda.
No he visto, tampoco me he matado buscando, estudios donde tengas disponibles los archivos con las mediciones para tener idea de lo que leerías.
Si he encontrado trabajos con mediciones moviendo un dedo en particular , mano cerrada, abierta etc, pero los datos comienzan una vez empezada la acción -> No sabés cual era la lectura en reposo.    Y la verdad... todas las lecturas eran mas o menos parecidas por lo que necesitaban análisis muy elaborados.  No eran un filtro analógico y ya está.



> Aquí te refieres a que por eso deben elegirse primero las resistencias, no?.


Si



> Tengo unas dudas sobre los filtros, hice una investigación sobre ellos, pero no sé si está bien del todo. Me pasa lo mismo con los intrumentales. Viste algo sacado de lugar?


Fuera de lugar nada,  solamente los comentarios que te hice y mis dudas respecto a la "limpieza" de la señal leída.


----------



## Electromedicina (May 27, 2020)

Eduardo dijo:


> Claro, pero tenés que aclarar que por problemas de suministro se implementará asi. Si no, parece que son los correctos desde el punto de vista eléctrico.



Aclarado está ya, gracias por la observación.


Eduardo dijo:


> Justamente, esa actividad eléctrica está en las células, pero la medición no la hacés en la misma célula sino lejos sobre la piel. Lo que vas a medir es algo atenuado y contaminado de otras actividades. De ahí mi duda.
> No he visto, tampoco me he matado buscando, estudios donde tengas disponibles los archivos con las mediciones para tener idea de lo que leerías.
> Si he encontrado trabajos con mediciones moviendo un dedo en particular , mano cerrada, abierta etc, pero los datos comienzan una vez empezada la acción -> No sabés cual era la lectura en reposo. Y la verdad... todas las lecturas eran mas o menos parecidas por lo que necesitaban análisis muy elaborados. No eran un filtro analógico y ya está.


 
Sí, disculpa. Se supone (O es lo que yo entendí) que hay mucho ruido debido justamente a eso, la actividad eléctrica esta debajo de la piel, por lo que hay que filtrarlo muchísimo, más que si fuera subcutáneo por lo que has dicho tú de atenuación y ruido. Por eso tengo que implementar el instrumental (para que el ruido sea mínimo y aumentar la señal que es mínima) y después filtrar los Herzios para limpiar el ruido y la señal contaminada (Los Herzios del musculo eran de 30 a 500 Hz.). Se supone que para afinar eso, deberia de haber construido los filtros y puesto los amplificadores que pienso que pueden ir, y de ahi ver en el osciloscopio que efectivamente (o no) se puede observar un aumento de voltaje respecto a otro en reposo. Lo que no he podido es calibrar, aunque se supone que asi debe ir.

Te paso dos vídeos de dos chicos que han realizado este proyecto y los esquemas son parecidos a los míos, aunque mucho más elaborados.










También me falta ahí añadir una parte de arduino, que eso aun no lo tengo hecho.


----------



## Eduardo (May 28, 2020)

Preferiblemente las búsquedas sobre el tema hacelas en inglés y con el switch  -youtube  ,  si no, el listado son puros youtubers generación Z    y clickbaits    

Lo que hacen esos pibes no funciona  en base a la detección de señales EMG sino que como ante una brusca contracción muscular se genera un escalón de potencial de gran amplitud en la piel , que pasa a pesar del filtro pasaaltos (de 100Hz) y es lo que termina activando el motor.  
Probablemente en las primeras pruebas tenían siempre señal a la salida y saturaban los amplificadores, zafaron con un pasaaltos pero lo que detectan es solamente una contracción brusca, no se puede una contracción sostenida.
Si te fijás, todos los pulsos de activación tienen prácticamente la misma duración y el pibe hace siempre la misma contración brusca, haciendo corresponder la relajación con la caída del pulso. Se alcanza a ver en algunas partes que primero cae el pulso e inmediatamente afloja la mano.

Me pregunto si funcionaría con un amputado, pues no puede llegar a ese grado de contracción.    
Yo tuve hace un tiempo una parálisis facial, y la sensación de "nada" que tenés al querer guiñar un ojo es la misma que si quisieras mover la oreja.

No se... para detectar pulsos correspondientes a contracciones bruscas me parece mas negocio usar la conductividad de la piel, según la presión que hagas sobre el electrodo tenés una lectura "proporcional" y podés usarla para variar la velocidad del motor.


----------



## Electromedicina (May 28, 2020)

de hecho pensé hacerlo en un primer momento mediante la presión de ciertos músculos, pero al final me decante por los Potenciales de acción. Es un tema que debería de investigar más a fondo, pero está bastante chulo

Tengo una duda; necesito conectar un electrodo de referencia aparte del positivo y el negativo, pero imagino que debe de ir con alguna protección, no?


----------

